
Take That, AP Style Court of Law Rules the Oxford Comma Necessary - numo16
https://thewritelife.com/is-the-oxford-comma-necessary/
======
sometimesjames
It baffles me that this is even a discussion, haha.

If we were talking about whether it was REEEEALLY necessary to do something
that required loads of effort and money, I could understand the resistance.

Is it helpful under many or most circumstances? Yes Does it require an
infinitesimal amount of effort? Yes Why WOULDN'T you do it? Ego...

